# Poison Dart Frog Humidity Easy?



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, I've been wanting to keep poison dart frogs for some time now but am only used to dealing with dry habitat animals. Mainly bearded dragons and Leo's and a few snake species.

My main question is how difficult is it to maintain the humidity levels within the terrarium? I was thinking on setting the tank up and seeing if i could keep it alive for a few months first, by this i mean the live moss and plants and such.

If any one has any info one where i should begin i would be most grateful : victory::2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

It's actually pretty easy. You need an ENT style terrarium for starts. These tanks don't have mesh tops like your regular Exo Terras so they restrict airflow which keeps humidity up. If you get one of those and mist the tank twice a day (I use a garden pressure sprayer) then you'll comfortably keep the humidity nice and high.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

As Ronny says its pretty easy, if you got plenty of plants in there then you will have a high humidity.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

All depends on your tank your using,
Like Ronny said, if your using an exo terra, you may struggle keeping humidity up, but if you buy what i believe to be the best tanks (ENT style)
then you shouldnt have any problems, they have a vent at the front and a thin strip across the top.


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info peeps, glad you said cause I was looking at getting an exo terra one, where would I look to find these ENT tanks from? Another option I was thinking maybe was to convert an old fish tank?? Thanks again for the info guys


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

got mine from dms vivaria and well happy he also delivers for a good price and is not too far from you


----------



## mattbeighton (Aug 25, 2012)

pyromaniac said:


> Thanks for the info peeps, glad you said cause I was looking at getting an exo terra one, where would I look to find these ENT tanks from? Another option I was thinking maybe was to convert an old fish tank?? Thanks again for the info guys


Speaking from current experience, tanks are cheaper but a bugger to work in as you're going top down.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

pyromaniac said:


> Thanks for the info peeps, glad you said cause I was looking at getting an exo terra one, where would I look to find these ENT tanks from? Another option I was thinking maybe was to convert an old fish tank?? Thanks again for the info guys





mattbeighton said:


> Speaking from current experience, tanks are cheaper but a bugger to work in as you're going top down.


Another problem with aquarium-style tanks is that it is difficult to get sufficient cross-ventilation, at the humidity you'd need for darts- they tend to mist up. Something I do with the Exos I use for my tree and reed frogs is to cover any parts of the top mesh not covered by the light fittings with perspex sheets, cut to size. That way, there is still some ventilation, but much less evaporation. A light spray from a hand-held spray bottle every day or so keeps it just right. Some people take it further and replace at least one mesh panel completely with perspex or glass. I should say, though, that although these particular frogs enjoy fairly high humidity, it still may not be enough for your darts.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Most of my vivs are Exo`s and I`ve made no mods to the mesh on any of them and humidity isn`t a problem.
Tincs etc, give them a source of water like a water dish.
Pums will get water from brom axils.
I bought a s/h Exo with the front half of the mesh changed for glass and it`s actually TOO humid.
If you think the viv itself is too dry then spray a bit extra.
If it`s too wet spray it less.
How simple is that ?
A great deal is made on how much humidity is needed for dart frogs but they don`t need as much as you think.


Mike


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks peeps I've checked out the website for the vivs looks great  might have a look around and see what I can find, was told turning a fish tank into one would be good but see ya point on the ventilation, just wanna keep them correctly so appreciate the info


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aquariums can be converted alright but they take more effort than a dedicated viv.
My own group of Leucs are in a 130 gallon aquarium and do just fine.
Yes condensation is a problem at times, but if it bothers me all I do is switch on the extractors for a while and problem solved.


Mike


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers I was wondering about condensation so ill bare that in mind, wouldn't bother me I don't think if its easy to correct and doesn't prevent me from viewing in the terrarium, might even have a go at getting the glass and building my own just don't want it to be an eye sore lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Might be better to buy your first viv for simplicity.
Once you`ve got it you`ll see how its put together which will then give you something to copy for the future if you want to try your hand at making your own.
Bear in mind though that glass isn`t cheap and viv builders usually buy in bulk to bring costs down which allows them to make a profit.
Also it takes time and some effort which you may not manage.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You're in the West Midlands? Easy way to help you with your decision, come to BAKS in Cannock on 22nd September. DMS-Vivaria will be there with some vivs, maybe some others with vivs too.

I have to say though, I do prefer the euro style viv to exos or fish tanks. Exos end up costing a fortune by the time you've made them suitable for darts, fish tanks well they're just too much bother. I have my ammeerega bassieri Sisa in a converted fish tank and it's :censor:. Oh it looks wonderful for a couple of hours after cleaning the front glass, but not long after that my frogs vanish, and a week or so later the glass is covered in algae (and frog poop) and is hard to get into. Sure I could add some PC fans to help, but that's more cost and bother, not to mention more electricity in a highly humid environment...

Best place to start, imho, for a newbie to darts is with a 60cmx40cmx40cm long euro style. Put in a small group of leucs or a pair or trio of tincs (Alanis are awesome tincs!) (or at a push of microspot auratus) and you're off! Ok not quite that simple, but you get the idea. The simpler you keep things, the less that can go wrong.

Ade


----------



## pyromaniac (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for that reckon I might have to check that out at Cannock, been meaning to hunt out some venues around my area, where would you recommend online for the euro style vivs so I can have a butchers, thanks agin the info is much appreciated


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

pyromaniac said:


> Thanks for that reckon I might have to check that out at Cannock, been meaning to hunt out some venues around my area, where would you recommend online for the euro style vivs so I can have a butchers, thanks agin the info is much appreciated


If your local to Cannock, its well worth going, I'm assuming your new to frogs so it'll benefit you alot, in seeing lots of different frogs and setups and also getting to speak to other people that own frogs.
you'll be able to ask questions ect and get an idea of other setups and what will suit you best.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I keep my Golden Mantellas in a 60x45x60 Exo terra and have no problem with humidity and don't need to cover the mesh. I spray every day and it stays just right.

In Marc's book about them, he talks about the issues of providing enough ventilation but still keeping humidity up, its something I've thought about a lot recently, especially learning that Monitor keepers will block up all vents to keep the humidity in but surely this is no good for air flow and causes all sorts of health problems with stale air and mold?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Please don't confuse a thread about humidity for poison dart frogs going on about golden mantellas. They're not even from the same country.

Also for the record, the viv I keep my Regina in is an exo terra. I DID have to cover some of the mesh in order to keep humidity high enough. Just to point out that the effects on the humidity inside the viv are going to depend upon the humidity outside of the viv, not to mention air movement in the room. So you may never ever have problems with an exo kept in a humid room with high humidity levels, where the same viv kept in a room with low humidity levels and/or a lot of air circulation the same viv will quickly become quite dry. I'd also point out that Exo-Terra mesh becomes a horrible rusted mess quite quickly on dart vivs, cutting off the light into the viv.

In fact between the rusting and the huge (in dart frog terms) gaps all over exos, they're the worst possible vivs to use for darts. Sure you can adapt them, filling in gaps, replacing the lid etc etc etc, but then it just ends up costing even more than it would to just buy a euro style. 

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Please don't confuse a thread about humidity for poison dart frogs going on about golden mantellas. They're not even from the same country.
> 
> Also for the record, the viv I keep my Regina in is an exo terra. I DID have to cover some of the mesh in order to keep humidity high enough. Just to point out that the effects on the humidity inside the viv are going to depend upon the humidity outside of the viv, not to mention air movement in the room. So you may never ever have problems with an exo kept in a humid room with high humidity levels, where the same viv kept in a room with low humidity levels and/or a lot of air circulation the same viv will quickly become quite dry. I'd also point out that Exo-Terra mesh becomes a horrible rusted mess quite quickly on dart vivs, cutting off the light into the viv.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you pulled the confusion thing from, I'm well aware Golden Mantellas come from the Pandanus swamp region of Madagascar and not from South America. However their humidity requirements and set up are similar, just with lower heat requirments (probably why its easier for me to keep humidity in a exo terra...)

I was simply asking what peoples thoughts were on humidity vs. ventilation. Nevermind.


----------

